# M4 carbine...



## Maarkhoor

*Intro:*





The*M4 carbine*is a shorter and lighter variant of theM16A2assault rifle. The M4 is a5.56×45mm NATO, air-cooled,direct impingementgas-operated, magazine-fed carbine. It has a 14.5 in (370 mm) barrel and atelescoping stock.

The M4 carbine is heavily used by theUnited States Armed Forcesand is replacing the M16 rifle in mostUnited States ArmyandUnited States Marine Corpscombat units as the primaryinfantryweapon.[7][8]

The M4 is also capable of mounting theM203 grenade launcher. The distinctive step in their barrel is for mounting the M203 with the standard hardware. The*M4*is capable of firing insemi-automaticandthree-round burst(like the M16A2 and M16A4), while the*M4A1*is capable of firing in semi-auto andfull automatic(like the M16A1 and M16A3).


*Specifications
Weight* 6.36 lb (2.88 kg) empty
7.5 lb (3.4 kg) with 30 rounds
*Length* 33 in (840 mm) (stockextended)
29.75 in (756 mm) (stock retracted)
*Barrel length* 14.5 in (370 mm)
*Cartridge* 5.56×45mm NATO
*Caliber* 5.56 mm (.223 in)
*Barrels* 1
*Action* Gas-operated, rotating bolt(Direct impingement)
*Rate of fire* 700–950 round/min cyclic
*Muzzle velocity* 2,900 ft/s (880 m/s)
*Effective firing range* 500 m (550 yd)
*Feed system* 30-round box magazine or other STANAG magazines. Magazines with different capacities also available.
*Sights* Iron sights or various optics

*Manufacturer:
*


*

Colt Defense

LMT

Bushmaster

U.S. Ordnance

Remington Arms Company

THOR Global Defense Group

SME Ordnance

FN Herstal

Sarsılmaz Arms
*
*Variants:

M4 MWS (Modular Weapon System





Colt Model 925 carbines were tested and fitted with the Knight's Armament Corporation (KAC) M4 RAS under the designation M4E2, but this designation appears to have been scrapped in favor of mounting this system to existing carbines without changing the designation. The U.S. Army Field Manual specifies for the Army that adding the Rail Adapter System (RAS) turns the weapon into the M4 MWS orModular Weapon System.

M4A1
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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




The M4A1 carbine is a fully automatic variant of the basic M4 carbine intended for special operations use. The M4A1 has a "S-1-F" (safe/semi-automatic/fully automatic) trigger group, while the M4 has a "S-1-3" (safe/semi-automatic/3-round burst) trigger group. The M4A1 is used by almost all U.S special operation units including, but not limited to, Marine Force Recon, Army Rangers, Army Special Forces, Navy SEALs, United States Air Force Pararescue and Air Force Combat Control Teams. The M4A1 is especially favored bycounter-terrorist and special forces units for close quarters combat and urban warfare because of the carbine's compact firepower.[citation needed] It has a maximum effective range of about 500 to 600 meters (550–660 yd).[6] The fully automatic trigger gives a more consistent trigger pull, which leads to better accuracy.[32] According to Mark A. Westrom, owner of ArmaLite, Inc., automatic fire is better for clearing rooms than burst fire.[33]

In the last few years, M4A1 carbines have been refit or received straight from factory with barrels with a thicker profile under the handguard. This is for a variety of reasons such as heat dissipation during full-auto, and accuracy as a byproduct of barrel weight. These heavier barrel weapons are also fitted with a heavier buffer known as the H2. Out of three sliding weights inside the buffer, the H2 possesses two tungsten weights and one steel weight, versus the standard H buffer, which uses one tungsten weight and two steel weights. These weapons, known by Colt as the Model 921HB (for Heavy Barrel), have also been designated M4A1, and as far as the government is concerned the M4A1 represents both the 921 and 921HB.

Conversion of M4s to the M4A1 began in 2014, the start of all U.S. Army forces being equipped with the automatic variant.[34] Though in service with special forces, combat in Afghanistan showed the need for providing automatic suppression fires during fire and movement for regular soldiers. The 101st Airborne Division began fielding new-built M4A1s in 2012, and the U.S. 1st Infantry Division became the first unit to convert their M4s to M4A1-standard in May 2014. Upgrades included a heavier barrel to better dissipate heat from sustained automatic firing, which also helps the rifles use the M855A1 EPR that has higher proof pressures and puts more strain on barrels. The full-auto trigger group has a more consistent trigger pull, whereas the burst group's pull varies on where the fire control group is set, resulting in more predictable and better accuracy on semi-automatic fire. Another addition is an ambidextrous selector lever for easier use with left-handed shooters. The M4-M4A1 conversion only increases weapon weight from 7.46 lb (3.38 kg) to 7.74 lb (3.51 kg), counting a back-up iron sight, forward pistol grip, empty magazine, and sling. Each carbine upgrade costs $240 per rifle, for a total cost of $120 million for half a million conversions. 300 conversions can be done per day to equip a brigade combat team per week, with all M4A1 conversions to be completed by 2019


Mark 18 CQBR





The Mk 18 Close Quarters Battle Receiver is an M4A1 with a 10.3-inch barrel upper receiver.[37] Current contractors for the Mark 18 are Colt and Lewis Machine & Tool (LMT) NSN 1005-01-527-2288.

Enhanced M4





For the Individual Carbine competition, Colt submitted their Enhanced M4 design, also known as the Colt Advanced Piston Carbine (APC). The weapon has a suppression-ready fluted barrel, which is lighter and cools better than previous M4 barrels. It is claimed to have "markedly better" accuracy. To improve reliability, Colt used an articulating link piston (ALP) which "reduces the inherent stress in the piston stroke by allowing for deflection and thermal expansion".[38] In traditional gas piston operating systems, the force of the piston striking the bolt carrier can push the bolt carrier downwards and into the wall of the buffer tube, leading to accelerated wear and even chipped metal. This is known as carrier tilt. The ALP allows the operating rod to wiggle to correct for the downward pressure on the bolt and transfers the force straight backwards in line with the bore and buffer assembly, eliminating the carrier tilt. This relieves stress on parts and helps to increase accuracy.[39] The Individual Carbine competition was canceled before a winning weapon was chosen.

M4 Commando





Though Colt has focused its attention on carbines with 14.5-inch barrels and rifles with 20-inch barrels, Colt continues to make carbines with 11.5-inch barrels, which it calls Commandos. Originally, Commandos were assembled from whatever spare parts are available, so Model 733 Commandos could have A1-style upper receivers with case deflectors or A2-style upper receivers, and M16A1-profile 1:7 or M16A2-profile 1:7 barrels. Depending on the specific models, Commandos may have had three-position fire control groups (safe/semi-automatic/three-round burst), or four-position having both full-automatic and burst. The modern Model 933 has a "flattop" receiver, with a removable carrying handle and a MIL-STD-1913 Picatinny rail, with semi-automatic and automatic fire. The Model 935 Commando has the features of the Model 933, but has three-round burst fire instead of automatic. Though originally called the M16A2 Commando, Colt markets them as the M4 Commando.

Armwest LLC M4





In 2014, American firearms designer Jim Sullivan provided a video interview regarding his contributions to the M16/M4 family of rifles when working for Armalite. A noted critic of the M4 he illustrates the deficiencies found in the rifle in its current configuration. In the video, he demonstrates his "Arm West LLC modified M4", with enhancements he believes necessary to rectify the issues with the weapon. Proprietary issues aside the weapon is said to borrow features in his prior development, the Ultimax. Sullivan has stated (without exact details as to how) the weapon can fire from the closed bolt in semi-automatic and switch to open bolt when firing in fully automatic improving accuracy. The weight of the cyclic components of the gun have been doubled (while retaining the weapons weight at less than 8 pounds). Compared to the standard M4 which in automatic fires 750-950 rounds a minute, the rate of fire of the Arm West M4 is heavily reduced both to save ammunition and reduce barrel wear, the reduced rate also renders the weapon more controllable and accurate in automatic firing




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Khafee 
Still adding be with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Do mention the 100 round mag available for the M4 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Beta C-Mag*
The Beta C-Mag is a 100-round capacity drum magazine manufactured by the Beta Company. It was designed by Jim Sullivan and has been adapted for use in numerous firearms firing the 5.56×45mm NATO, 7.62×51mm NATO, and 9×19mm Parabellum cartridges.[1]_C-Mag_ is short for _century magazine_, referring to its hundred-round capacity. It has two drum units, each of which hold half of the cartridges inserted into the magazine. The latest version of the magazine is available with a transparent backing to allow the user to see the number of rounds remaining in the magazine.[2] A C-Mag loaded with5.56×45mm NATO ammunition typically weighs about 2.1 kg (4.63 lb); a C-Mag loaded with 7.62×51mm NATO ammunition weighs 4.77 kg (10.5 lb).
*Design*




Fully loaded.




Empty.
*Schematic illustration between a full and empty Beta C-magazine*
The C-MAG is a compact twin-drum magazine design that accepts up to 100 rounds of ammunition. It consists of two main components: the twin-drum storage housing, and an interchangeable feed clip assembly. The storage housing is standard and fits any like-caliber weapon. The feed clip assembly serves as an adapter for the specific weapon.

Before loading and after firing, the feed clip is filled with spacer rounds that are an integral part of the magazine. The upper half of the top spacer round is tapered to allow the weapon bolt to close after the last round is fired. The length of the string-set depends on the customized feed clip for the individual weapon.

During loading, cartridges are inserted on top of the spacer rounds, through the feed clip and into the drums. The cartridge column splits at the juncture of the feed clip and the housing to distribute the ammunition evenly into the drums in two concentric rows.

During firing, spring-driven rotors advance the cartridges in both drums until they meet at a cam blade that merges the cartridges into a single column that feeds up through the feed clip and into the weapon.



*Review




*
*Accessories*
Like all the variants of the M16, the M4 and the M4A1 can be fitted with many accessories, such as night vision devices, suppressors, laser pointers, telescopic sights, bipods, either the M203 or M320 grenade launchers, the M26 MASS shotgun, forward hand grips, and anything else compatible with a MIL-STD-1913 Picatinny rail.

Other common accessories include the AN/PEQ-2, Advanced Combat Optical Gunsight (ACOG), and M68 CCO. EOTech holographic weapon sights are part of the SOPMOD II package. Visible and IR (infrared) lights of various manufacturers are also commonly attached using various mounting methods. As with all versions of the M16, the M4 accepts a blank-firing attachment (BFA) for training purposes.
*Feedramps*
M4 feedramps are extended from the barrel extension into the upper receiver. This can help alleviate feeding problems which may occur as a result of the increased pressure of the shortened gas system of the M4. This problem is primarily seen in full-auto applications.

*SOPMOD Block I*




SOPMOD (Special Operations Peculiar Modification) Block I
U.S. Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) developed the Special Operations Peculiar Modification (SOPMOD) Block I kit for the carbines used by units under its jurisdiction. The kit features an M4A1, a Rail Interface System (RIS) handguard developed by Knight's Armament Company, a shortened quick-detachable M203 grenade launcher and leaf sight, a KAC sound suppressor, a KAC back-up rear sight, an Insight Technologies AN/PEQ-2A visible laser/infrared designator, along with Trijicon's ACOG TA-01NSN model and Reflex sights, and a night vision sight. This kit was designed to be configurable (modular) for various missions, and the kit is currently in service with special operations units.
*SOPMOD Block II*




M4A1 SOPMOD Block II in Afghanistan 2012.
A second-generation SOPMOD kit (now known as SOPMOD II) includes innovative optics, such as the Elcan Specter DR, Trijicon's ACOG TA-31 ECOS model, and the Eotech 553. Block II uses the RIS II rails manufactured by Daniel Defense in both a 9.5 and 12.5 length.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Users:

Afghanistan: Used only by Afghan Army commandos.[60][61] M4s sold as part of a 2006 Foreign Military Sales package.[62] Additional M4s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]

Albanian soldier, holding M4
Albania:Used by Albanian Land Force 2015.[64]
Australia: Used by the Special Operations Command, Clearance Divers.[65] and Police Tactical Groups[66]
Bosnia & Herzegovina: M4A1s used by the military and air guard units.[63]
Bangladesh: Used by Bangladesh Army Paracommandos, Dhaka Metropolitan Police SWAT teams and Special Warfare Diving And Salvage.[67][68]
Bahrain: M4A1s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]
Belize: M4s/M4A1s sold as part of a 2006 Foreign Military Sales package.[62]
Brazil: Used by Military Police of Rio de Janeiro State,[69] the Brazilian Federal Police and Special Forces of the Brazilian Army and Brazilian Navy.[70]
Canada: C8 carbine.[71]
Chile: Army special forces navy special forces.
Croatia: User since 2003, several hundred purchased for Croatian ISF contingent as well as special forces in Croatia.[72]
Czech Republic: Bushmaster M4A3 B.M.A.S. is used by (601st Special forces group, Military police, 43rd Airborne mechanized battalion) of Czech Army.[73]
Colombia: M4A1s as part of a 2008 Foreign Military Sales.[63]
Ecuador: M4s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]
El Salvador: M4s sold as part of a 2007 Foreign Military Sales package.[74] Additional M4s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]
Georgia: Bushmaster AR-15 and M4 for police and military. Producing own analogue variant of the M4A1 (G5 rifle) by Scientific Technical Center Delta.[75][76][77]
Greece: Used by EKAM, All SF Army, Navy, Airforce units.[78]
Hong Kong: KAC SR-16 by Special Duties Unit of the Hong Kong Police Force[79]
Hungary: M4A1 SOPMOD by Hungarian MH 34th Bercsényi László special operation battalion[80]
India: M4A1s as part of a 2008 Foreign Military Sales.[63] M4A1 is used by the Mizoram Armed Police, and Force One of the Mumbai Police.[81][82]
Indonesia: Used by Detachment 88 Counter-terrorism Police Squad operators.[83] Also used by Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) tactical diver group and Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) special forces group.[84]
Iraq: Used by the Iraqi Army.[85] Main weapon of the Iraqi National Counter-Terrorism Force.[86]
Israel: Sold as part of a January 2001 Foreign Military Sales package to Israel.[87]
Italy: Special Forces[88] and Carabinieri Regiment "Tuscania"[89]
Jamaica: M4s sold as part of a 2007 Foreign Military Sales package.[74]
Japan: M4A1s as part of a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63] M4A1 SOPMOD rifles are in use by the Japanese Special Forces Group.[90]
Jordan: M4s sold as part of a 2007 Foreign Military Sales package.[74] Additional M4s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]
Kenya: Kenyan special forces were observed using M4s while responding to the 2013 Westgate centre shooting.[91]
Kuwait:[92]
Lebanon: M4 components being sold to Lebanese special forces.[93] M4/M4A1s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]
Macedonia: M4s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]
Malaysia: Made under license by SME Ordnance Sdn Bhd.[94] Used by military and police special forces,[95] and standard issue rifle of the Malaysian Armed Forces.[citation needed]
Nepal: Sold as part of a 2005 Foreign Military Sales package.[96]
New Zealand: Used by NZSAS operators and the police Special Tactics Group.[97][98]
Pakistan: M4A1 variant used by Special Services Group of the Pakistan Army.[99][100]
Panama: M4A1s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]
Philippines: Colt M4/M4A1s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63] New orders for 63,000 R4A3 rifles from Remington Arms for the Philippine Army and the Philippine Marine Corps.[101][102] Several units also used by the Defense Intelligence and Security Group.[103]
Poland: Used by Wojska Specjalne military unit JW Grom.[104]
Portugal: Used by Marines special forces DAE (Destacamento de Acções Especiais).[105]
Serbia: Used by various police units.[106]
Singapore: Used by the Singapore Armed Forces Commando Formation.[107]
Taiwan: Used by Republic of China Army and National Police Agency[108]
Thailand: M4A1s sold as part of a 2006 Foreign Military Sales package.[62]
Tonga: M4/M4A1s sold as a 2008 Foreign Military Sales package.[63]
Turkey: Produced under licence by Sarsılmaz Arms.[2] Used by Turkish Armed Forces[109]
United Arab Emirates: Purchased 2,500 M4 carbines in 1993.[110]
United Kingdom: Used by Bermuda Regiment.[111] The M4A1 SOPMOD carbines in use by the 22nd Special Air Service Regiment[112] and the Special Boat Service.[113]
United States[71]
Yemen: M4s sold as part of a 2006 Foreign Military Sales package.
*

@Khafee 
I think I done just have a look if something missing pls let me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Hi Rez File on Accessories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

@WAJsal @Icarus @MilSpec @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Colt M4 Assault Carbine (1994)*
*A close-quarters version of the successful American M16A2 Assault Rifle became the popular M4 Assault Carbine.*




*

*
The M4/M4A Carbine is a 5.56mm compact, lightweight, gas-operated, air-cooled, magazine-fed weapon system with selective fire that can be sighted from the shoulder. The M4/M4A Carbine is the latest weapon in a family of firearms dating back to the M16 and even to the carbine AR-15. It is a shorter and lighter version of the M16 assault rifle, and 80% of the parts are parallel. The M4 is 1.3 pounds lighter and 6.58 inches shorter extended and 10 inches shorter with the stock collapsed. This comparable ability to exchange parts also reduced the need for training and maintenance. The M4 has selective fire options including semi-automatic and a three-round burst available in the M16A2. The M4A1 has a full auto option in place of the three-round burst.

The conflicts in Panama and Somalia required the need for soldiers to operate in towns and close quarters and mandated the need for a new weapon. This close quarters combat (CQC) was the impetuses behind the M4 with a collapsible stock and a short barrel with accuracy to engage targets at extended ranges with lethal fire. As with many carbines, the M4 is handy and more convenient to carry than a full-length rifle. The Army also will use the weapon for non-infantry troop crews and staff officers who will no longer carry side arms. It is also preferred by airborne units and special operations teams needing effective ranges up to 600 meters. 

Variants of the M16 assault rifle, the M4 Carbine and the M4A1 Carbine can be fitted with accessories, night vision devices, laser point optics, telescopic sights, and bipods. The M203 or the M320 grenade launcher are attachable to the M4 top rail. Other accessories include the AN/PEQ-2, Advanced Combat Optical Gunsight (ACOG), and M68 Aimpoint with EOTech holographic weapon sights. Visible and IR (infrared) lights are attachable using various mounting methods. The M4 accepts a blank-firing attachment (BFA) for training.

However all was not well in the military community with the adoption of the M4. The strength of being part of the M16 family was also a negative. In 1969 at Ft. Ord California while I was in a Army basic training live firing class, a drawback for the M16 was demonstrated. The training Sergeant threw a M14 and M16 into a prepared mud puddle and after kicking in more dirt he picked up the M14 and fired the weapon without a stoppage. He then took the M16 and on the initial trigger pull the weapon jammed without firing a shot. This lesson was never to be forgotten that constant cleaning of the M16 was a survival requirement. 

During a US Army fair weather and sandstorm condition testing the M4 was compared to 3 competitors and the M4 finished last, with 3.5x more jams than all others tested. Other criticisms of the carbine were a lower muzzle velocity producing a louder report due to the short barrel. Parts receive greater stress and the M4 has a tendency to overheat more rapidly than the M16A2. With agreed upon short comings the US Government purchased the M4 for use in all branches including the National Guard. The Army had the M4 improved and Colt agreed to make modifications going forward to address future problems. A cold-hammer-forged barrel would give a longer life and retooled reliable magazines did reduce the stoppages. 2006 tests which included 10 new M16s and 10 new M4s both fired approximately 5,000 rounds between stoppages, a major improvement. 

The M4 Carbine has seen active combat actions in Afghanistan since 2001 and has also been deployed by US forces in Iraq following the invasion of 2003.
Specifications for the
Colt M4
Assault Carbine


Country of Origin: United States
Manufacturer: Colt Manufacturing / Remington Arms Company - USA
Initial Year of Service: 1994


Overall Length: 838 mm (32.99 in)
Barrel Length: 368.00 mm (14.49 in)
Weight (Empty): 5.95 lb (2.70 kg)


Caliber*: 5.56x45mm NATO
Action: Gas Operated; Semi-/Full-Automatic; Locking Bolt
Feed: 20- or 30-round detachable box magazine
Muzzle Velocity: 2,900 ft/sec (884 m/sec)
Rate-of-Fire: 700 rounds per minute
Range: 1,640 ft (500 m; 547 yds)
Sights: Iron; Optional Optics
Specifications for the
Colt M4
Assault Carbine



*Operators:*
Afghanistan; Australia; Bangladesh; Bahrain; Belize; Canada; Colombia; Ecuador; El Salvador; Georgia; Greece; Hungary; India; Indonesia; Iraq; Italy; Israel; Jamaica; Japan; Jordan; Kosovo; Lebanon; Macedonia; Malaysia; Nepal; New Zealand; Panama; Philippines; Poland; Portugal; Serbia; Singapore; Thailand; Tonga; Turkey; United Arab Emirates; United Kingdom; United States; Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

I want one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Horus said:


> I want one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Some interesting facts about M4s.

Fact 1.) M4 is actually trademarked by Colts and the US government and technically only Military AR-15 rifle that sold to US Military or foreign military can be called M4 officially. All other product were commonly referred to as M4, but was actually called something else. For example. Bushmaster called their M4 officially XM-15 Carbine and S&W officially called their M4 M&P15.

M4 and M4A1 cannot be sold to civilian legally without proper Federal Firearms License. And therefore most M4 we see were basically Colt M4 which have proper NSN and Government Contract number, only those rifle can legally be called M4 Carbine.

Fact 2.) When I was deployed to Iraq the first time around in 2003, M4 were still being phased in by Many Frontline unit. Hence a shortage of accessories package were limited to soldier. Usually a squad of 10 will have 5 Accessories kits assigned to them (could be more and could be less) and it is basically like a lucky draw to see what you have, accessories kits would usually either be Fore grip, ACOG and Underslung M203 Launcher. The number of each accessories are different across each squad, and soldier usually trade with other soldier or buy their own accessories from civilian gun store back home. That also contribute to a rare sight when you see photo with quite a lot of soldier using bare M4 (M4 without any modification) in battle.

Fact 3.) M4A1 were actually quite recently introduced to the Military Carbine scene even tho Block 1 SOCOM M4A1 were already in the market in 1994, M4A1 were not adopted officially by Special Force before 2010 and were not adopted at all by normal Infantry unit prior to 2012.

Fact 4.) M4 originally does not come with P-rail. Therefore it was not completely modular and can only accept M203, ACOG or Red Dot type sight or hand guard. When P-rail started introducing with M4 Carbine, all sort of Block 1 Accessories started to flooded the market, such as tactical flashlight, PEQ-2, PEQ-7 and PEQ-15 designator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cossack25A1

The "M4" carbine manufactured by Remington Arms is now the standard issue rifle issued to a Philippine Army soldier and a Philippine Marine, replacing the M16A1 rifles which was the standard issue rifle for over 30 years.


----------



## Maarkhoor

*M4 Carbine*





*MANUFACTURER*
FN Herstel, Colt

*SERVICES*
USN, US Army, USMC, USAF

*WEIGHT*
6.36 lbs

*LENGTH*
33 in (stock extended)

*BARREL LENGTH*
14.5 in

*CALIBER*
5.56x45 mm

*ACTION*
gas-operated, direct impingement

*MAX RATE OF FIRE*
950 rpm

*MUZZLE VELOCITY*
2,900 ft/s

*MAX RANGE*
600 m

The M4/M4A1 5.56mm Carbine is a lightweight, gas operated, air cooled, magazine fed, selective rate, shoulder fired weapon with a collapsible stock. It is now the standard issue firearm for most units in the U.S. military.

Equipped with a shorter barrel, collapsible stock and detachable carrying handle (with a built-in accessory rail) it provides soldiers operating in close quarters with improved handling and the capability to rapidly and accurately engage targets at extended range, day or night.

A shortened variant of the M16A2 rifle, the M4 carbine provides the individual soldier operating in close quarters the capability to engage targets at extended range with accurate, lethal fire. The M4-series Carbine achieves over 80% commonality with the M16A2 Rifle and replaces all M3 .45 caliber submachine guns, and selected M9 pistols and M16 rifles.

The Army is pursuing a two-phase PIP to keep the M4 carbine inventory strong. Phase I upgrades the Army’s M4s to the Special Forces’ M4A1, while Phase II explores future improvements for the M4A1 Carbine to deliver enhanced reliability, durability, ergonomics and zero retention.

There are several benefits to upgrading M4s to M4A1s. Compared to the M4 , the M4A1 has full auto capability, a consistent trigger pull, and a slightly heavier barrel. The heavier barrel is more durable and has greater capacity to maintain accuracy and zero while withstanding the heat produced by high volumes of fire. New and upgraded M4A1s will also receive ambidextrous fire control.

Project Manager Soldier Weapons (PM SW) initiated Phase I by modifying its contract for the production of M4s to the M4A1. PM SW took delivery of 9,582 new M4A1s to complete this action. In support, TACOM Life Cycle Management Command will have fielded approximately 6,000 M4A1 Carbines to the 101st Airborne Division by September and plans to field an additional 3,000 M4A1s to another unit within the next several months.

PM SW also held a competition for the manufacture of 24,000 additional M4A1 Carbines. The Army awarded a contract in April to Remington Arms Co. The award came under protest and the Army is currently developing several courses of action to comply with the Government Accountability Office ruling and concerns regarding the competition. Once the contract dispute is resolved, other services will be able to place M4A1 and M4 orders against the contract as well.

The main thrust of Phase I is to upgrade existing M4s to the M4A1 configuration. The Army authorized the conversion of all M4s to the M4A1 standard with the upgrade currently budgeted for 300,000 M4s. The Army will complete the upgrades through the purchase of components that support modification work orders (MWO) that will be applied by Small Arms Readiness and Evaluation Teams (SARET).

The Army awarded six contracts for MWO kit components to date. Five of the awarded contracts went to small businesses. The awards reflect a success in the Army’s strategy to broaden the opportunities for small arms contractors and strengthen the diversity of the industrial base. PM SW anticipates awarding the final contract this summer for the barrel and bolt assembly. SARET is scheduled to begin upgrading M4s at a maximum rate of 8,000 a month beginning in late summer 2013.

PM SW completed its best value M4 carbine bolt and bolt carrier assembly competition in April 2012, though the competition was scheduled to conclude in summer 2013. More than six months of testing and evaluation determined that none of the 11 competing designs met the overall requirements outlined in the solicitation. The M4’s current bolt and bolt carrier assembly outperforms the competing designs in the areas of reliability, durability, and high-temp/low-temp tests. The Army saved nearly $2 million as a result of the early completion of the competition.

The conclusion of the bolt competition, however, does not impact the search for a better forward rail assembly. PM SW completed bid sample testing for a forward rail assembly competition in early August. The Army may award contracts to up to three finalists in early 2013 with the selection of a final winner in early 2014. If the Army determines that the winning rail system should be procured, delivery of new rails is anticipated in the summer of 2014.

The M4 PIP is just another step in a long history of continuously improving Soldier weapons. The Army has already made more than 90 performance “Engineering Change Proposals” to the M4 carbine since its introduction. Improvements have been made to the trigger assembly, extractor spring, recoil buffer, barrel chamber, magazine and bolt, as well as ergonomic changes to allow Soldiers to tailor the system to meet their needs. Today’s M4 carbine is quite different “under the hood” than its predecessors and tomorrow’s M4A1 will be even further refined to provide Soldiers with an even more effective and reliable weapon system.

M4 Carbine | Military.com

@Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UkroTurk

Does AK platform work in mud?? Nope it appeared just a myth!!
AR-15 cant work in mud??? Its ridicolous another myth.

Lets see AR-15 works in mud and how AK fails!!


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Pakistani m4s 
I have one and it works flawlessly





i have fired more than 500 rounds with it all on various targets (after zeroing it initially) i can shoot 2 inch groups with it from 300 yards its fairly accurate and reliable b.t.w mine is locally made in toto lock stock and barrel.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## AZMwi

Fawadqasim1 said:


> Pakistani m4s
> I have one and it works flawlessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have fired more than 500 rounds with it all on various targets (after zeroing it initially) i can shoot 2 inch groups with it from 300 yards its fairly accurate and reliable b.t.w mine is locally made in toto lock stock and barrel.


from where did u bought it? price?


----------

